# Blyxa Japonica looks weak.



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I just ordered a bunch of B. Japonica. It arrived in very good condition but now it seems to have faded out to lighter green and hasn't shown signs of new growth yet. It's deffinately not shaded.

In my 75g I have 3wpg (110PC and 96NOF 12on/12off), Flourite, and I dose KNO3, KH2P04, K2P04, and CSM+B per "EI" method. Everything else is doing great. There is no detectable defficiencys in any other plants. My Ph is 6.5 and my KH=11 and GH=14.

Does this plant just need more time to acclimate to my tank? It's been 3 weeks now.


----------



## Roy Deki (Apr 7, 2004)

Could all die back but keep an eye on the center of the plant for new growth. Also check to see if you have not planted them to deep.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The place you purchase the plant from could have been growing it under higher light then you have. The more wattage you have the more of a reddish hue the plant will have. 

For me this plant has always been a slow starter in reproducing new plantletts when first planted. I would give it a little more time to do so, 3 weeks is not that long.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

I just checked a couple of them. They are finally growing roots. Maybe I planted them a bit too deeply. They were very tough to keep in the substrate when I got them. The yellowing had me concerned.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Once it starts to take root it will really perk up. I was going to suggest that perhaps you leave them floating for a week or so, but it sounds like it is starting to take hold. I have found it does take some time for the plant to get well acclimated and once it gets a foot hold, the growth is very stable.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm pretty sure they're also fond of iron. I've tried b. japonica twice in the past and it usually melted and/or fell apart and died within a couple weeks. I just got some last week and so far so good. It's putting out reddish tips and a new plantlet or two is forming. Lately, I've been dosing 2x the amt of iron I was previously. That's the only real difference this time, except that maybe the tank is a bit more densely planted.


----------



## Marauder (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. I'll try upping the Fe a little more. I've been dosing CSM+B 2ml/10 gallons or 12-15ml 3x week. (mixed at 1TBL/250ml).

I also have some Star grass. That is my new 'indicater plant'. I've been dosing the tank to keep that plant healthy. Is this a good strategy and would plant tabs benefit the B. Japonica?


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've always had a hard time with Blyxa J. I've had the plant for over a year and it's root system looks good, but the plant never attains the lush, full state that I see in other tanks here. I noticed the plant hates to be moved. Everytime I move it, it takes two giant steps backward. 

My tank specs are:
72g, 3.6 wpg, EI dosing, eco complete, very high co2.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

Same here.
I got some nice Blyxa specimens a few weeks back, it did pretty good for about a week and then all of a sudden it just melted away.
I left it be and it kind of came back but then again it started shedding leaves.
My tank specs are pretty much the same as house of cards.
Everything else grows beautifuly.


----------



## JPeeps (Nov 2, 2006)

I recieved some blyxa-j about a month or so ago,it has done nothing but lose leaves,I have yet to see any new growth and it all is about 1/4 the size it was when I planted it.But just wondering,could snails be eating it?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I have lots of Blyxa with pond and nerite snails. Those snails don't bother it. As has been noted, sometimes, Blyxa tends to take its time acclimating to a new environment.


----------



## VITARTE (Feb 20, 2005)

Try increasing you KN03.?
That's what I did right after my previous post and now, 3 weeks later my blyxa is looking hot again.
I have a 50G breader with high light also and doing the EI dosing routine as per sticky. 
I increased my KN03 to 3/4 tsp. everyother day and everything else in the tank is also looking nicer and greener.
Hope that helps.
Rafo


----------

